# Free plane tickets and VIP tickets to Alternative Classical Music Festival in Paris



## Emil 21

I thought classical music fans in this forum would appreciate this:

I've spotted an amazing competition that gives participants a chance to win 300 euros cash to fly to Paris, two VIP tickets to alternative Classical Music Festival "Le Classique c'est pour les vieux" in Paris, a meet and greet with the artists, a 3D opera experience for two and a 3D technology experience with the technicians, food and drink vouchers, and, last but not least, a private tour of the artists studios at 59 Rivoli by the organizer of the festival.

Here is the link to the competition is someone is interested:

https://www.facebook.com/localbini/...130036526943/1769953363277943/?type=3&theater

It sounds like an amazing opportunity


----------



## Pugg

Too good to be true maybe.


----------



## John T

Pugg said:


> Too good to be true maybe.


Include me out: http://59rivoli-eng.org/main.html


----------



## Emil 21

Pugg said:


> Too good to be true maybe.


Actually the company offering it is partners with the competition, so I guess that's how they get to offer such an awesome prize.


----------

